# One mans junk........



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*My local council decided to replace a load of fencing locally...I got the blokes to dump the boards at my place rather than in their skip.
I've made three heavy planters and got enough for another six ready for next years garden project...cost?...a fivers worth of decking screws.
These are bullet proof and will outlive me...Don't ya just love something for nothing?  A coat of fence paint and they're all ready.

Mind you I do have a circular bench saw otherwise no way...*


----------



## Sylvia58 (Jun 25, 2014)

They look great, a freebie is always appreciated and makes you feel good


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are fabulous.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Sylvia58 said:


> They look great, a freebie is always appreciated and makes you feel good





sskmick said:


> They are fabulous.


*Thanks...gettin' on a bit now so I'm raising the plants to my level without having to get on my knees...It's incredible what's thrown away nowadays...especially by councils.The timber for nine of those would cost a bomb.*


----------



## Legoloon (Aug 11, 2014)

Brilliant, I love seeing things recycled


----------



## Jadestubeau (Aug 23, 2014)

Brilliant use of your skills and well done for taking the opportunity to recycle. As you said they look very robust, well built and are made from expensive materials. It is mad what's thrown away these days there's a strange contrast tho where some people want a lot of money for what is potentially scrap. 

I'm glad the council lads gave you the wood too,think my council would tell you to go leap!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhhh how lovely. Love me a bargain, I got 4 large heavy stone planters off a facebook selling group back in spring for a fiver, and when I got there 2 had mature hydrangea in!!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Brilliant!

Mind, I got a shock at the thread title - I've been watching American TV programmes where a man's junk is his - er . . um - - 


Never mind.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Great!

I have got OH to bring home some scrap wood from work that was destined for the skip, so that I can make myself a new bird table.

As you say, so much stuff ends up being dumped that could be reused.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

They look brilliant, photos of when you've painted and planted


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Great!
> 
> I have got OH to bring home some scrap wood from work that was destined for the skip, so that I can make myself a new bird table.
> 
> As you say, so much stuff ends up being dumped that could be reused.


*
My tables are made out of scrap wood too...*















*Some of my canaries watching me take the pictures..*












westie~ma said:


> They look brilliant, photos of when you've painted and planted


*
In the spring...:thumbsup:

*


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Those tables are brilliant PD ....


----------

